
The PlayStation Classic uses an open source emulator, PCSX - bdz
https://twitter.com/frankcifaldi/status/1060617281661595648
======
bdz
[https://docs.libretro.com/library/pcsx_rearmed/](https://docs.libretro.com/library/pcsx_rearmed/)

